# question about Novak SS ESC



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

I recently tried to mount my Super Sport ESC on my oval car. The problem is the heatsink is too tall. I am racing 4 cell so does the heatsink really matter? Also when I removed the heatsink it has a gold computer board underneath? HELP!


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I think you should keep the heat sink on it. I have heard of guys cutting away parts of it to help it fit. It really is a pretty big speedo to try to fit on the left side of most oval pancars though.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Yea, the heat sink is VERY needed. Mine got knocked off duirng a off-road truck pratice and during the 1 lap without it, the internals heated enough that two of the chips fell out of the circut board.


----------



## vwal (Nov 11, 2001)

I have raced mine 2 weeks with no heatsink on an SS with no problems and I know of others who are doing the very same. This is on a track where we don't lift and with the 4300 motor. Try it out and then feel the board to make sure it isn't getting too hot. I ran mine like that and got the motor to 170 and the board was barely warm. The board is where all the FETS attach, nothing to be worried about!!


----------

